# Minnow mods and questions



## Kinski (Dec 31, 2020)

Just ordered a minnow. Excited to build it! Two questions:

1.  What do the two trimpots do? How should they be set?
2.  Is there a way to add a reverse sweep? I just noticed this PCB does not include this. But I know it’s a common mod out there. I can’t seem to find details on what to do.


----------



## Kinski (Jan 4, 2021)

Nobody?

Also, I noticed the PCB and Build Doc list 1n5001 for D4. Is this a typo? Supposed to be 1n4001?


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 4, 2021)

Here is the calibration instructions from the madbean version.

T2 sets the “intensity” of the S/H and T1 sets the “range”. Start with the SPD and REZ controls about 2/3 rd up and the switch set to S/H mode (the other knobs don’t matter since they have no influence in this mode). T2 should be fully counterclockwise and T1 about 1/3 rd up. Adjust T2 clockwise until you hear the stepped filter sound. Now adjust T1 to alter the range of the steps. You will hear the filter sweep through a lot of up and down steps while this is going on. The key here is to adjust the trimmers until the number of up and down steps is about the same. IOW, they don’t concentrate too heavily on the top or bottom end of the filter sweep. The two trimmers are interactive and you will probably find yourself dialing the S/H a few times as you get used to the sound of the effect. Don’t be afraid to adjust it as much as you like. You can get some very interesting results with very subtle adjustments.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 4, 2021)

I believe reverse sweep would require an addition IC and enough components to require a daughterboard of some sort.


----------



## Kinski (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Jan 6, 2021)

1N5001 is what was listed on the schematic, but I used 1N4001 and it worked fine.

I need to make a note of that on the doc.


----------

